# How can an icon me assigned to a VBScript file?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have created a simple VBScript file which I will be sending out to many people.

I want to create a custom icon for this but do not want to merely do it by linking to an icon as that would mean everyone would need a VBScript file AND an image file for it all to work properly.

Can I have a VBScript file with a custom icon in a single file so that distribution is easy?


Thanks


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello there.

Unfortunately, I don't think there is a way to change this other than assigning an icon that's separate from the script itself as you've done. If I remember correct, the interpreter for the script has a default icon that it assigns to every file type of a script. It's just how if you change the icon for a .txt file, all other files on your system that have a .txt extension will also have that change. Compiled applications are allowed to do this because they can make the .ico file become built into the binary file.

I found this link that might give you more insight.

Change File Icon


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

ok, thanks for all of your help and thanks for the effort you put into getting me the link.

The icon isn't detrimental, I will just distribute the script without the icon.


----------

